# am i a traitor got a Mercedes S550?



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok i saw the s550 and just had to have it..i still kept my bmw but i guess having it for a year it got boring, i still love it but the s550's interior seems to be more stylish and attracting but i do love the 750's exterior alot more...

I also got a 2007 Chevy Tahoe..now i dont know what car i want to drive when i go to my garage...well here are some pics


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Man you got some nice rides.:thumbup: 

But my favorite offcourse is the BMW 7 .


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

What the hell do you do for a living? I think I might need a career change.


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

<3 the bape shirt


----------



## TheGooch (Apr 30, 2007)

Im not mad at ya


The S550 is a tight ride


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Kayani_1 said:


> Man you got some nice rides.:thumbup:
> 
> But my favorite offcourse is the BMW 7 .


thanks i like your cars also especially your bike 
i just got a 2006 honda cbr 600 (my first motorcycle)
i forgot to include that in the pic...i taught myself how to ride in like 2 days but i still have to go take the drivers test


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

tommydogsdad said:


> What the hell do you do for a living? I think I might need a career change.


haha but i just own and maintain websites


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

itzeug said:


> <3 the bape shirt


thanks im kind of a bape fanatic


----------



## jgriffith007 (Mar 6, 2007)

nice rides! Cant go wrong with the colts either. Still on the waiting list for season tickets!


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

Love to hear your impressions of the S550 after some months and a year goes by...

Other than that, nice collection.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Woah! Long time no see Kato! Good to see you're doing great for yourself! Great taste as always in cars/wheels/mods.:thumbup: :thumbup: 

And no, you're not a traitor, those S550s look great.

Bape shirt looks tight too man. :thumbup:


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice collection-and definitely not a traitor, ur open-minded. gotta say, diggin the 750 of the bunch tho. u should check out the new Audi A8-you'd be surprised...and it's _fast...congrats on the new aquisitions, let me know how the Benz rides..._


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jgriffith007 said:


> nice rides! Cant go wrong with the colts either. Still on the waiting list for season tickets!


man ive been on the waiting list for 2 years im really tired of paying this high prices on these secondary websites..oh well maybe one day


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> Woah! Long time no see Kato! Good to see you're doing great for yourself! Great taste as always in cars/wheels/mods.:thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And no, you're not a traitor, those S550s look great.
> 
> Bape shirt looks tight too man. :thumbup:


yeah i havent been on in quite some time but thanks for the compliments ..and updates with your vehicles


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

James740 said:


> nice collection-and definitely not a traitor, ur open-minded. gotta say, diggin the 750 of the bunch tho. u should check out the new Audi A8-you'd be surprised...and it's _fast...congrats on the new aquisitions, let me know how the Benz rides..._


im not sure but i think audis are kind of small im not really into small cars


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Audi A8*

A8 is on par with 7 series and S class~have a look; here


----------



## XMN (Feb 1, 2007)

You got some nice rides, doing it real big out in VA.

That's what I like to see.

Keep Ridin'


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Well thank you I dont have the pic of my BMW 745i on that sig as I have not gotten a chance to take some pics of it. That sig is 3 years old as I lost my baby during hurrican RIP:bawling:

Maybe when you get a little more comfortable with riding a bike and get used to 600 cc super sport bikes you should make the jump to GSXR-1000. All I can tell you is that its a beast bro:thumbup: .

It can but Ferrari Enzo to shame in pure acceleration and is without a doubt the fastest thing I have ever drove in my life:bigpimp: .

Hey kato I know your Benz is new and stuff and you have not had a lot of time with it. But could you give us a some what decent opinion of how you would compare the MB command system vs BMW I-drive in overall use etc.

Be safe on your bike bro and good talking to you:thumbup:



Kayani_1 said:


> Man you got some nice rides.:thumbup:
> 
> But my favorite offcourse is the BMW 7 .


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Kayani_1 said:


> Well thank you I dont have the pic of my BMW 745i on that sig as I have not gotten a chance to take some pics of it. That sig is 3 years old as I lost my baby during hurrican RIP:bawling:
> 
> Maybe when you get a little more comfortable with riding a bike and get used to 600 cc super sport bikes you should make the jump to GSXR-1000. All I can tell you is that its a beast bro:thumbup: .
> 
> ...


well the mb command or whatever you call it is alot easier to use and a bit faster but i guess ive driven the bmw for a year so im kind of used to it so im partial to it...they both have stuff the others dont....mb doesnt have enough changes to the eq on the stereo but their nav lets you scroll around while bmw doesnt...but overall id rate them nearly the same


----------



## treason (Jun 18, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## love V8's (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats on the Mb. Currently I have 3 MB's(S430 Designo Graphite, and 2 E430's). Trust me, you are not a traitor because I am actually debating between the S550 and the 750Li; I have one friend with a 750 pulling 1 arm and a friend with a 750 pulling the other arm. They are both nice cars with great features in them. 
So have fun with all of your vehicles.

P.S.- Are you going to put any wheels on the S550?


----------

